# (weak hips?) starting pup on RAW, when safe to add fish oil + glucosamine?



## elin.agnes (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I am hoping to get some help here. I am going to start feeding my GSD female (10 months) a raw diet, since she has some issues and I really want to give her a diet that is giving her all she needs for steady and healthy growth.
My current vet is not supportive of this style of feeding, so I am feeling a bit intimidated and "lonely" without professional support in this process. 
I am reading a few books and articles and think I will be able to handle the diet, my biggest concern is adding supplements.. 

My girl has weak hips, and is about half as flexible in her hips as she should be. She has not been officially diagnosed, but last time I saw our vet she mentioned possible juvenile arthritis.. 
I have bought Fish Oil, Green Lipped Mussel and Krill Oil + Glucosamine supplements, but am feeling extremely worried about starting her on these without any guidance in regards to how much, how often etc. 

I was hoping someone on here are using same or similar supplements and could shed some light on what they use? I really want to give her a helping hand in developing healthy joints and bones, but at the same time I do not want to over do it or combine something that I shouldn't. 

Any tips would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Im More interested in the diet you will be feeding. Feeling a little bit of fish oil for omega 3 and 6 is good and not an issue. Make sure your diet is balanced. That is vital to your pets health


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not sure about the 'weak' hips thing you are seeing. What does your breeder say?

Are you able to keep her lean and otherwise well exercised for general strength?

And is the 'arthritis' that your vet seeing actually pano? Pretty common in our young dogs so NOT a freak out, more a management to get them thru it. http://leerburg.com/pdf/pano.pdf <--- great link with info and how you can manage this at home


----------



## elin.agnes (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the link MaggieRoseLee.
In regards to the "weak hips", it is my vet that has mentioned it. When she was younger she seemed stiff when getting up and down and sat/stood very slowly. This worried me so I asked my vet and she said she would check her hips when she was under for de sexing. The vet said her hips are shallow, and come out of their socket easier than they should. 
Then when her hips started popping when walking I saw the vet again, and she then said her hips are not as flexible as they should be. She rotated them straight backwards if that makes sense, and said they are about half as flexible as a "normal" pup her age.
The vet has not mentioned pano at all, and just said it is not normal for a pup to be stiff, so must be hip problems. 
I am keeping her lean and now that the weather is warming up I am taking her swimming a couple of times a week to strengthen her muscles. She also gets a few off leash walks each week and I am careful not to walk her too much on concrete for long periods. 
I thought signs of pano were limping? My pup has never seemed uncomfortable or limping, just "weak" if that makes sense? By weak I mean she never jump up on to things, when she gets tired she back legs sort of "give way" very easily.. 
Maybe I am worrying about nothing? It just got me anxious when the vet mentioned "juvenile arthritis"..

Thanks for the replies


----------



## onyxkaiser (May 21, 2014)

elin.agnes said:


> Thanks for the link MaggieRoseLee.
> In regards to the "weak hips", it is my vet that has mentioned it. When she was younger she seemed stiff when getting up and down and sat/stood very slowly. This worried me so I asked my vet and she said she would check her hips when she was under for de sexing. The vet said her hips are shallow, and come out of their socket easier than they should.
> Then when her hips started popping when walking I saw the vet again, and she then said her hips are not as flexible as they should be. She rotated them straight backwards if that makes sense, and said they are about half as flexible as a "normal" pup her age.
> The vet has not mentioned pano at all, and just said it is not normal for a pup to be stiff, so must be hip problems.
> ...


That sounds a lot like an arthritic condition/hip dysplasia unfortunately, the poor thing  I really feel for you and her. 

My kaiser has had limping issues with his two front elbows, but so far it seems (touch wood) that they are just acute injuries. Both times have healed up and he's fine again within a week. Made me really worried because I thought i'd be spending big $$ in vet bills and would even resort to putting him down because of a life full of genetic joint problems 

But all seems fine at the moment. Kudos to you for the strength to keep persevering with her weak hips - raw food and those supplements will definitely help.

DO NOT listen to vets when it comes to feeding. I think I can surmise that about 99% of vets are against raw, and I will never fully know why. Some get kickbacks for the kibble they sell in-store, but otherwise I don't know what their deal is with feeding raw. Some of the best GSD purebred pedigree working line breeders (some of which are also doctors of veterinary science) of military, police and private security Rottweilers and German Shepherd dogs that I know of here in Australia all swear by raw diets (BARF etc.) - so just ignore the vets nonsense about raw feeding. 

When it comes to amounts of glucosamine - I do know that no more than 500mg per day is the max. Any more and your dog will have BAD diarrhoea, and will most likely not make it outside in time. I learned that with my GSD.


----------

